# Need help with fs nose/board slides



## uh oh a virus 2 (Sep 1, 2011)

Hey guys, so lately I have been practicing fs nose and board slides. I have mastered doing plain ollie-on handrails and riding them out, and now I wanted to add a little pizzaz to my grind. Well my biggest problem with this trick is I always seem to end up launching backwards and falling on my back. EVERY SINGLE TIME! How should I balance my weight? I saw some videos and know how to keep my head, arm, and board positions, but I always seem to catch an edge and just launch back. Should I keep the board flat-based? A little on it's side? This trick is driving me crazy because it seems so simple but I can never land the damn thing! Sorry I don't have a video of me doing it. I lost my GoPro the other weekend. I went up to Stowe for a school ski trip. It was a blizzard so I couldn't see anything, and I ended up launching face-first into a powder patch. It must have ripped off then and I just didn't notice.


----------



## SnowMotion (Oct 8, 2010)

Need more details. Are you trying on a down rail? Have you only tried on one element? Are you hanging up right away or after a little slide or at the bottom? Also plan on landing switch it always helps with committing to a frontboard.


----------



## uh oh a virus 2 (Sep 1, 2011)

SnowMotion said:


> Need more details. Are you trying on a down rail? Have you only tried on one element? Are you hanging up right away or after a little slide or at the bottom? Also plan on landing switch it always helps with committing to a frontboard.


I am comfortable with landing switch. I mainly try it on down rails, but I have tried it on a few flat rails. I usually wash out about halfway down the rail.


----------



## SnowMotion (Oct 8, 2010)

Sorry one more question and I apologize for it but due to the comon frontboard and boardslide confusion we are talking about traveling backwards while facing uphill on the rail right?


----------



## uh oh a virus 2 (Sep 1, 2011)

SnowMotion said:


> Sorry one more question and I apologize for it but due to the comon frontboard and boardslide confusion we are talking about traveling backwards while facing uphill on the rail right?


Yea, don't worry I understand that most people can't tell the difference these days.


----------



## SnowMotion (Oct 8, 2010)

You might be jumping up and coming down to hard on the rail. If this is the case try jumping out and down the rail more sending your momentum forward instead of down. 

If you are getting on 50-50 then turning it might couse this. Jumping directly to frontboard will put your weight where you want it. 

If you still have a problem grab some Vid and get it on here.


----------



## xxfinnellxx (Aug 30, 2009)

DULL YOUR EDGES! 


-float on to the rail...dont "jump" onto it
-think of it like a shifty 5050, just crank your hips over
-you should feel it in your heel 
-use you knees and hips to keep flat base with the rail...not your shoulder/balance.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

xxfinnellxx said:


> DULL YOUR EDGES!
> 
> 
> -float on to the rail...dont "jump" onto it
> ...


This

10char


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Have you practiced the just the "motion" on the snow??? To get used to the motion??? I know this will use your edges but it will also bring muscle memory into play when you go to the feature.



uh oh a virus 2 said:


> Should I keep the board flat-based?


Absolutely if not you will dig your edge into the rail and slam backwards, which sounds like what you are doing

I haven't tried a rail yet but I am doing this same trick on boxes and am building my body position strongly here then I will move to a rail. Principle is the same as for a rail so you might try to perfect it onto a box 1st. 
I can't say to this, but many park riders I have talked with say it is easier to ollie right into the frontboard then to shuffle into it.

GL keep us updated...


----------



## uh oh a virus 2 (Sep 1, 2011)

slyder said:


> Have you practiced the just the "motion" on the snow??? To get used to the motion??? I know this will use your edges but it will also bring muscle memory into play when you go to the feature.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tips, and yea I just glide right into the fs. I don't try to "shuffle it" per se. But I have been practicing on little snow ledges on the sides of trails. They are like little walls and I just ride into it and practice the feeling of doing the fs boardslide. But I have to say though, I haven't hit a box rail in forever! I have just been solely hitting handrails. Honestly the thought of trying it on a box never even occurred to me.


----------

